# Error: java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space



## Guest (14. Dez 2006)

Ich habe 2 Dateien, die ich einlese je 3KB groß,

und extrahiere je einen 2500 - 3000 Zeichen großen String in ein CharArray.

So groß sind die Datenmengen doch gar nicht, woran liegt das und vorallem, wie komme ich daran vorbei ?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

mimaxx


----------



## SlaterB (15. Dez 2006)

> woran liegt das

an Fehlern in deinem Programm

> und vorallem, wie komme ich daran vorbei ? 

in Zeile 17, ändere da mal von BufferedReader in InputStream
oder löse die Endlosschleife auf,
hab jetzt nicht so ganz genau mitbekommen, woran es lag


----------



## Azrahel (15. Dez 2006)

*Lacht* gut gelöst   :toll:


----------

